# Deacons Group



## 3dawgnight (Oct 16, 2011)

I've created a "Deacons" group here on the PB. I was actually surprised that there wasn't one already. If you are an ordained Deacon in a reformed church, please take a minute to find it under the groups listing and sign up. I hope it'll be a good resource for my fellow Deacons to network, encourage one another, seek advice, share lessons learned, etc.


----------



## Edward (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought at one point that there was a subforum for deacons, but either I'm mistaken, or it disappeared at some point.


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 17, 2011)

The Forums do show a Deacon forum- the last post being in August, 2010.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2011)

There is a Deacons sub forum, a private forum. Please ask a moderator if you want to have privileges. Starting a new group is unnecessary.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 17, 2011)

Here is the link; but again, you need to ask a moderator for access. I've given you access Rick.
http://www.puritanboard.com/f114/


----------



## scottmaciver (Oct 17, 2011)

A deacons group sounds like a good idea to me. Chris can you give me access?


----------



## Edward (Oct 17, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Here is the link; but again, you need to ask a moderator for access. I've given you access Rick.



Thanks for the link. I don't know how I lost the subforum - I even looked for it a couple of times, and I still can't find it on my own. I've bookmarked the link that you give. My permissions still seem to work. I've lost a couple of other permission groups as well. I probably need to hunt for them to see if they are still around, too.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 18, 2011)

Just FYI but you'll need to ask an Admin as they're the only who have access to assign the additional permission.


----------



## 3dawgnight (Oct 23, 2011)

Huh. How in the world did I miss that there was already a sub-forum? It didn't come up in any of my searches.

Thanks for the link!


----------

